# Scarecrow from Oz help?



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Hey all! My daughter is set on being Dorothy this year and she has stressed that I am to be the Scarecrow. I dont want this to look cheap or generic, I want it to look good, like the real thing! Was wondering if anyone has any recommendations, links, or other info. I would appreciate any & all input, thanks!....


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

check out the halloween costume from halloweenexpress or spirithalloween.com. They have a costume that looks pretty good. If you want to make it they server good reference points on ideas. 

Good luck.


----------



## sossamonster (Oct 25, 2009)

Make it all from scratch! Get burlap and maybe some hay and hot glue and see what you can come up with. I suggest going to Flickr or Photobucket and searching "scarecrow costume" and you'll find loads of people's personal pics and they should give you great ideas.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Thanks you two! Looking forward to putting your advice to use shortly here! Like the idea of the burlap and going from scratch. Thats what I was wanting to do, I just want to nail the face. Maybe nest year my daughter will want to dress as zombies or ghouls or something more up my alley...


----------



## sossamonster (Oct 25, 2009)

z_thinman said:


> Thanks you two! Looking forward to putting your advice to use shortly here! Like the idea of the burlap and going from scratch. Thats what I was wanting to do, I just want to nail the face. Maybe nest year my daughter will want to dress as zombies or ghouls or something more up my alley...


You can still make this scarecrow kind of creepy. I mean in the original movie, I find him creepy in a sort of innocent creepy way. But you can spook him up without goring him up.

Here's some links.

http://mycostumeideas.com/scary-scarecrow-costume

http://www.buycostumes.com/Evil-Scarecrow-Adult-Costume/31017/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.fancydressoutfitters.co.uk/Images/pumpkin-scarecrow-costume-mens-1-massive.jpg


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Well...
the Scarecrow in the movie had a foam latex appliance on his face to create the burlap texture. Going on the assumption that you don't have experience in that and don't want to dive into it for this project, I have a hunch you could get a decent effect by using cheesecloth and liquid latex. The cheesecloth would give you the burlap-ish texture, allow you to make the folds and bunches around his neck, and be flexible enough to move with your face, even when coated in latex....I think. Then paint it with a base coat of burlap color (to match the stuff elsewhere on you), drybrush a lighter shade to bring out the texture, then paint the nose, eyebrows, and mouth appropriately.

I'm just going off the top of my head. You'll have to test this to see if I'm crazy or not

Reference is key. Get yourself as many pictures of Bolger's scarecrow as you can


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Well...
> the Scarecrow in the movie had a foam latex appliance on his face to create the burlap texture. Going on the assumption that you don't have experience in that and don't want to dive into it for this project, I have a hunch you could get a decent effect by using cheesecloth and liquid latex. The cheesecloth would give you the burlap-ish texture, allow you to make the folds and bunches around his neck, and be flexible enough to move with your face, even when coated in latex....I think. Then paint it with a base coat of burlap color (to match the stuff elsewhere on you), drybrush a lighter shade to bring out the texture, then paint the nose, eyebrows, and mouth appropriately.
> 
> I'm just going off the top of my head. You'll have to test this to see if I'm crazy or not
> ...


The cheesecloth is a great idea, thanks! The costume itself looks quite easy to pull off, as I'm looking at it right now, (yes my daughter's watching it right now).


----------

